# *****sexing pixie frog******



## camokid (Jan 25, 2008)

can any 1 tell me how to sex a pixie frog.


----------



## GOTHIC_BULLFROG (Feb 15, 2008)

you can sex a pixie frog by the size of the eardrum. a males being larger or the same size as the eye and a females being much smaller. this cannot ber done until the frog is oveere a year old and lost its baby colours.
i have a male hope this information helps


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Is this the same with any frog ? American bull frog? Horned frogs?


----------

